# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Algas >  Algas com flor

## Tiago Guerreiro

eu sei que ouvi e vi num documentario,os documentaristas falarem de algas com flor mas nao sei mais informaçao nem encontro informaçao na net.podem ajudar-me sff??

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Tiago,

As algas são seres muito primitivos. Nao esistem algas com flôr. Com flôr só mesmo muitos milhares de anos mais tarde, com o aparecimento das angiospérmicas.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------

